# Munger on Greece



## ceasar73 (15 July 2011)

Munger, 87, delighted in ripping open the disappointing realities of economic life to reveal them as he saw them. No one but he would say, as he did recently, that if he ran the European Union he would never have let in Greece, a country full of people who “are raising hell about having an adult life” and who feel that “having a job ruins eight hours a day.” 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...as-mencken-commentary-by-alice-schroeder.html

haha legend!


----------

